# Wow, Just wow....



## ThanatosTA (Nov 28, 2012)

So the other day, I snuck out of work early and on the way home, I saw a car stuck in the middle of the street with her hazard lights on.  When I passed the car, I noticed that the driver was an older woman and she had her head down on her steering wheel.  I pulled in a gas station that was right there on the corner and walked over to her car with the intention of pushing her car into the gas station lot.  As soon as she noticed me walking up to her car, she began to franticly turn the key in her ignition like a million times in 5 seconds, kinda like the mother in the movie â€œCujoâ€ when she was stuck in her car.:scared:

Iâ€™m not a â€œscary lookingâ€ kinda guy, and I purposely stayed about 5 feet from her car so I wouldnâ€™t scare her.  That didnâ€™t work out that well.  Finally on the million and first try, her car started up an I looked at her and blew on my knuckles , then rubbed them on my chest like I actually did something.  We both laughed and she drove off while I walked back to my car.  When I opened my door, she drove by and thanked me for the attempt and drove off.

At first when I thought about it, I thought â€œMaybe thatâ€™s why so few people help out like that any moreâ€.  Maybe folks stopped pulling over like that because they almost always got the â€œHoly crap, a strangerâ€ look.  That made me think even more, and then I though, maybe people have that look because no one cares about each other anymore.

Then I walked in the door to my home and was attacked by my 50 pound puppy, so I couldn't think anymore.

Sorry for the long post, but I just had thought that wouldnâ€™t go away and I wondered if Iâ€™m the only one that this has happened to.

-Scott


----------



## Brent Heilman (Nov 28, 2012)

You are not alone. A while back I was at Gamestop picking up a preorder and when I walked out to my car there was a lady there with the hood of her truck partially opened. I started walking up to her and I saw her lock the door. I decided to go to my car and when I got there I opened the trunk and pulled out my jumper cables and waved them at her. She got out of the truck and said that she could use my help. I was struck with a similar thought as you. I wondered when was it that we stopped trusting people? Why is it that when you see someone coming toward you that is a stranger the first thoughts are always bad?


----------



## ThanatosTA (Nov 28, 2012)

That's why I left South Flor-A-Duh.  If you stopped to say Hi to someone, they checked for their wallets when you walked away.  Kinda sad actually.


----------



## bro jimmie (Nov 28, 2012)

*Manly hall*

Do anybody know anything about manly hall


----------



## bro. woodson (Apr 21, 2013)

What you wanna know bro

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## jwhoff (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Manly hall*



bro jimmie said:


> Do anybody know anything about manly hall



Pick up a copy of Master of *The Mysteries, THE LIFE OF MANLY PALMER HALL*, by Louis Sahagun. Probably his best work is *The Secret Teachings of All Ages*. 

Make your own conclusions. 

God bless brother.


----------



## jwhoff (Apr 21, 2013)

ThanatosTA said:


> So the other day, I snuck out of work early and on the way home, I saw a car stuck in the middle of the street with her hazard lights on.  When I passed the car, I noticed that the driver was an older woman and she had her head down on her steering wheel.  I pulled in a gas station that was right there on the corner and walked over to her car with the intention of pushing her car into the gas station lot.  As soon as she noticed me walking up to her car, she began to franticly turn the key in her ignition like a million times in 5 seconds, kinda like the mother in the movie “Cujo” when she was stuck in her car.:scared:
> 
> I’m not a “scary looking” kinda guy, and I purposely stayed about 5 feet from her car so I wouldn’t scare her.  That didn’t work out that well.  Finally on the million and first try, her car started up an I looked at her and blew on my knuckles , then rubbed them on my chest like I actually did something.  We both laughed and she drove off while I walked back to my car.  When I opened my door, she drove by and thanked me for the attempt and drove off.
> 
> ...




Sorry Brother Scott.  I never had a 50-pound puppy.  But I'm sure that would change my world view.

I did have a man tell me the other day that everyone in Houston was "afraid of each other."  He's from a small town in west Texas but has been in Houston since the early 1970s.  Neither of which should have gotten him to this conclusion.  

There's a fear factor in all of us that permeates in a few of us.  Unfortunately these folks have the ear of far too many Americans at the present time to provide us with much rational thought.  That's the version of that 50-pound puppy we, as a society, must struggle with daily.

Though fear is a healthy trait from our past it can be a fatal trait to our future.  

Brother Franklin D. Roosevelt could not have said it better:  "The only fear we have to fear ... is fear itself!"

You know, between Brothers Winston Churchill and FDR we were pretty well served during those horrid days of the late 1930s through 1945.  This might also be a good time to commendere  the wisdom of a few good masons.


----------



## rpbrown (Apr 22, 2013)

I was getting gas the other day. I was on my motorcycle and wearing my vest with the S & C on the back. I heard a noise behind me and an elederly woman was trying to yell to me from her car in the turn lane. I stopped pumping gas and walked over to where I could hear her. She had broken down and was afraid to let anyone help her. She said she saw my vest and her deceased husband was a Mason so she knew I would help and could be trusted. I helped push her car out of the street and tried to get it going but couldn't. I called the garage that I use (owner also a brother) and he sent his wrecker to see what could be done. The wrecker driver couldn't get it going so I had him tow it to his shop. I also had the wrecker driver take her with him and informed her I would follow on my bike. I also said unless you want to ride with me and she laughed and told me in her younger days she would have.

We got to the garage and the owner came out and opened the hood. He stuck his code reader on the car. It must have told him what he needed as he went inside, got a small box and came back out. I was talking to the lady while he was working and her husband was actually a founding member of my lodge. He had not been able to make meetings for many years due to his health and passed away a couple of years ago. I actually attended his funeral. She was telling me that he always told her if she was in trouble to find a Mason and they would help her. This was the first time she had to do it and was excited it was one of her husbands lodge brothers that helped.

About that time the shop owner came over and told her the car was fixed. I offered to pay for the repair but HE wouldn't accept it. He said he was helping a brothers widow. Great day all around. And I have a new friend in her.


----------



## Bro. D. Edward (Apr 22, 2013)

Great story!   Makes a brother feel good to hear things like this. In fact, it makes me feel proud just to read it !  Good for you brother Brown


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## John Schnitz (Apr 22, 2013)

Brought a tear to my eye.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD


----------



## Celidonious (Apr 22, 2013)

Awesome story thanks brother for representing well.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## DJGurkins (Apr 23, 2013)

John Schnitz said:


> Brought a tear to my eye.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD


I second that.


----------



## Danbeaux (Apr 23, 2013)

rpbrown said:


> I was getting gas the other day. I was on my motorcycle and wearing my vest with the S & C on the back. I heard a noise behind me and an elederly woman was trying to yell to me from her car in the turn lane. I stopped pumping gas and walked over to where I could hear her. She had broken down and was afraid to let anyone help her. She said she saw my vest and her deceased husband was a Mason so she knew I would help and could be trusted. I helped push her car out of the street and tried to get it going but couldn't. I called the garage that I use (owner also a brother) and he sent his wrecker to see what could be done. The wrecker driver couldn't get it going so I had him tow it to his shop. I also had the wrecker driver take her with him and informed her I would follow on my bike. I also said unless you want to ride with me and she laughed and told me in her younger days she would have.
> 
> We got to the garage and the owner came out and opened the hood. He stuck his code reader on the car. It must have told him what he needed as he went inside, got a small box and came back out. I was talking to the lady while he was working and her husband was actually a founding member of my lodge. He had not been able to make meetings for many years due to his health and passed away a couple of years ago. I actually attended his funeral. She was telling me that he always told her if she was in trouble to find a Mason and they would help her. This was the first time she had to do it and was excited it was one of her husbands lodge brothers that helped.
> 
> About that time the shop owner came over and told her the car was fixed. I offered to pay for the repair but HE wouldn't accept it. He said he was helping a brothers widow. Great day all around. And I have a new friend in her.



Now that, is what it is all about....there are many, many parts of Masonry, but for me this is the Corner Stone.


----------



## IJON (May 5, 2013)

I am a delivery driver very aware of my surroundings at all times last week I pulled up to a stop light looked in my rear view mirror and noticed the car behind me had the hood up a little averted my eyes to the driver saw a elderly couple in the car I knew they would be driving 65+ mph once they reached the top of the hill and thought I have to help.
I jumped out of the car instantly to fix the problem when I got out of the car they looked at me As if they had heard of road rage I waved my hand as if to say I mean you no harm looked to the right and saw road workers looking at me like what the hell is he going to so to these old people knowing the light will change soon I popped the hood closed it properly waved at the driver said have a great day as I ran back to the car. And what do I hear applause from the road workers that I didn't expect!Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## IJON (May 5, 2013)

I forgot to say the road workers were saying " All right great job Steak Out Guy" 


Brother IJon F.C. Apollo lodge #921


----------

